
Turn your bluetooth-connected device into a web server - dimonomid
https://www.hackster.io/dfrank/mongoose-embedded-networking-library-on-nrf52-547b15
======
poseid
that is a nice board - i was looking at it early but openOCD had some problems
flashing the device when I remember correctly

~~~
dimonomid
Can't comment on openOCD issue; I just use tools which nordic and SEGGER
provide, since these tools are cross-platform these days. Even GDB server
works as expected!

